# Kayak on Brunswick lake



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if you are allowed to take kayaks onto Brunswick lake?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Assuming this is the correct lake:


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the one. Thanks.


----------

